# Login probs



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Is it just me or is anyone else having to continually login these days when switching from the main forum to some of the others. Even when I get in and either try to start or add to a exisiting thread I'm having to login in again, and most times it's unsuccessful anyway. Arrrrgh. 
p.s. I may have to try this post 4 - 5 times to get there.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Try clearing your cookie / resetting browser. Usually does the trick.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

CH_Peter


> Try clearing your cookie / resetting browser. Usually does the trick.


Thanks Peter but I've already tried that. What has seemed to made a difference this pm is ticking the 'remember and auto login box'. Never had to do it before but if it works then that's ok by me.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

tj said:


> CH_Peter
> 
> 
> > Try clearing your cookie / resetting browser. Usually does the trick.
> ...


That's what that box is for :wink:

Guess you got lucky when you didn't have to tick it.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

tj said:


> CH_Peter
> 
> 
> > Try clearing your cookie / resetting browser. Usually does the trick.
> ...


[Slap forehead]


----------

